# girl with stomach aches



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

hi, i just wanted to say hi to everyone and, to anyone who's going through a rough time, i hope you feel better! i'm 14 and still not sure if what i have would be diagnosed as ibs, but i get lots of stomach aches and D sometimes and i can definitely sympathize with people who suffer from this, even if my case is a little less severe. if anyone wants to talk to me, i would be happy to give out my email address!this weekend i have been hanging out with friends a lot and i've been really uncomfortable with stomach aches and all of that, which made it really hard... i think i might have gotten my sister's stomach flu, but either way its been miserable. this summer i'm going away for three weeks on a service project, and i'm terrified that i'm going to feel this sick while i'm there. i got caltrate today, but i haven't tried it and im not sure it's going to work. hopefully the calcium will get rid of the stomach aches/D! please tell me if you have any other suggestions.


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

i'm actually 15! i just blanked on the fact that i stopped being 14 in february... maybe the flu is going to my head..


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey my names claire and i'm 14- really 14, i didn't blank out







. i get stomach aches and D A LOT!!! its hard to be around friends when you feel so sick and have to be running to the bathroom. It was a lot harder for me to deal with at first but now after acouple years of dealing with this #### ( haha no pun intended ) i'm used to it, even though it still really sux! my e-mail address is dacn###dwave.net if u ever do wanna talk or whatever. hope you're feelin great! - Claire


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

hi, thanks for replying to my post.. i feel like i'm getting worse stomachaches every day, but i'm still hoping that it's temporary. i've also been feeling really nauseous and i don't usually get that, so maybe i'm just sick? i dont know.. im going to the doctor on monday i think so i guess i just have to wait and see.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

hi guys, my names christiana, and iam 16, but ive had ibs since i was 14. my ibs is really pretty much private. my family doesnt knwo ive had it, and im not on any medication exept for tums, for the calcium. the calcium helps alittle, but not allot, and my d makes it unbearable to be happy sometimes. im gladive found someone that truley understands


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

how do you know you have ibs? have you seen a doctor? im at the point now where they're giving me LOTS of tests. i feel better with a doctor helping... before i would just make sure i had pepto bismol everywhere i went and try to handle it by myself. i really hope it turns out to be fixable!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im 18 have ibs and get nasusa from it!


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

hi tiggy725! i get stomach aches a lot too







...although now i don't get them as much as i used to. i think i get it from caffienne...maybe thats what you get it from







i have D too, but it's most of the time...maybe you should try taking metamucil...that's what i take sometimes,and it just cleans my system out so i don't have to go to the bathroom all of the time! just a suggestion. hope you feel better!~watz







by the way, i'm 13


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

thanks







i went to the hospital again today to get an ultrasound, but nothing seemed to be really wrong. at first i was happy to be ruling out possibilities but it's getting so frustrating! i really can't even describe what my symptoms are when they ask me... anything related to the digestive system just feels weird. anyway i finally have an appt with the GI specialist on friday. so i'll see how that goes. *crosses fingers*


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

tiggy,good luck with the GI specialist! I hope you find out what's wrong...we're all here for you.good luck again! I will be crossing my fingers!







watz


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

thanks so much! i went to the GI doctor and she scheduled more stuff. i tried staying off lactose,but its not that, i dont think.im doing a GI series thursday where i have to drink stuff and then let them x-ray my stomach at various intervals. and i cant take any medicine! do the doctors appts ever end?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Christiana, I'm curious, why doesn't your family know you have IBS? Were you diagnosed by a doctor? Are you currently under a doctor's care?


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have IBS-D and I've been diagnosed for a year. I take Modulon, and always have Immodium on me at all times. I've gotten stomachaches, and that burning thing too.. usually I just lay down and go to sleep, and by the time I wake up, it's gone. The part I really hate though is when you know you have D and you really have to go, but you can't because you're in the middle of a convo, or class, or something.. or worse in my house, someone's in the bathroom. I panic, which makes it worse, and I freak out that I won't get to a bathroom in time. I have only ever been to my family doctor, and she's been guiding me through this. One thing I did find out was that there's diffent trigger foods. Like, I can't do caffeine at all (and check the med stats, cuz I know Modulon and Caffeine can't mix) and chinese food, any fast food, red meat, milk products, white bread, semi-sweet chocolate, onions, peppers, beets, lettuce, tomatoes.... and the list goes on... It tires me out. But yeah, when you start eliminating stuff, try varying stuff.. like I know I can drink skim milk, and yogurt with less than .1%mf in it.. but nothign else dairy.


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

I have IBS.. I've had it since I could remember. Undiagnosed for 3 years.. Im very vocal about my problem. I dont know if thats a bad thing but its nothing to be ashamed of. I'm on Robinul which has been working perfect for me except for the occasional D and C attacks.I hope everything goes well for you.. its great that you are seeing a GI specialist for this.Btw, I'm 16


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

personally i think its good that youre willing to talk about it!anyway apparently they got back results from the GI series and now they think i have crohns, even thouhg my blood test said i didnt. my doctor said the want to schedule me for a colonoscopy! i am SO scared.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Keep a journal of all food and all attacks you have. It could be an allergy to something you have always eaten and were fine with. Could be an ingredient that is widely used in a lot of foods also.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hey there,im 16 and also suffer from the ever so frustrating problem of ibs. god sometimes i just wanna scream. its really great to kno there are other teens out there that can relate to this issue, since there are so many other ppl who dont have a clue about it. i started out with lactose intolerance which later became ibs, at least i think thats what caused me to be like this now. oh and stress, stress is a really big factor. whenever im really stressed, my ibs is horrible. i also suffer from anxiety thats come from the ibs, which doesnt really help. and ive been through all the tests which proved nothing and thats when they said i had ibs.i hope everyone is doing well and if ever anyone wants to talk u can e-mail me at shangirl85###hotmail.com. hang in there!!


----------

